# MT



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just returned from Glacier National Park. MT has ALOT of deer. I have never seen so many muleys hangin out on the hwy in all my life. I counted over 200 in a 60 mile stretch. Saw a couple of bombers in the mix also. One group had 5 4x4's that all looked purty nice. Although it can be hard to tell, driving 70 mph at night.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I've lived in Great Falls MT for 2 years and even around here I see big Mulies. I have been bowhunting all month by the Judith basin and Must have gotten within 100 yards of a dozen 4x4 bucks who's racks were all spread beyond their ears. The only problem is closing the distance to shooting distance for a bow. Too many wise doe's hangin around them to get a good stalk in. :beer:


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Were you traveling on hwy 200 somewhere between Jordan and Circle. I too have never seen so many deer hanging out on the shoulder of the road. Not used to driving around them though, I'd drive slow waiting for them to spook like whitetails and run all over the place, but these things were like grazing statues.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just returned from a trip across Montana. It never amazes me how much big game lives there. MT residents are lucky.

Saw some nice deer and elk heading for the processor this week.


----------

